
ISS Docking Simulator - caiobegotti
https://iss-sim.spacex.com/
======
scrooched_moose
If anyone else is struggling, there appears to be a typo in the instructions.
You need your rate to be below something like -.12 m/s, even though it says
-.2 m/s. I failed twice because of that. If your rate is blue, you're good.

Fun little simulator though. The "flat earth" setting is a nice touch too.

~~~
k12sosse
KSP has prepared me for this. Ez. Are you even trying Elon

